# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Queen rearing workshops

## Jon

The Native Irish Honeybee Society has been organising a series of queen rearing workshops over the summer, seven or eight of them.

This was the latest one in Cavan.
There are some good photos of grafting and suitable sized larvae.

Us folk oop North have our own event to put on on 3rd August.

----------


## Beefever

Congratulations to the NIHBS, they’ve really hit the ground running with queen rearing demos.  Their website is up to date, interesting, informative and relevant.
All within its first year too.

----------


## Dark Bee

> Congratulations to the NIHBS, they’ve really hit the ground running with queen rearing demos.  Their website is up to date, interesting, informative and relevant.
> All within its first year too.


I agree with you. Their website is all you say it is and reflects very well on the organisation and it's webmaster; Jon - the webmaster, is doing an excellent job. The queen rearing demonstrations are invaluable and quite unprecedented in beekeeping in these islands.

----------

